

Do you have a mobile Idea? - shahzaib198
http://launchitnow.co/hub/startups/sellanapp

======
brackin
Interesting idea once you watch the video. No totally convinced but it's an
interesting idea, very much following the lean startup model with the
validation and such. But not sure what Launchitnow added other than linking to
the site. <http://www.sellanapp.com/?r=4p4q1e>

------
Ecio78
talkin about symbid (the platform they're using to find investors) I've tried
registering and reading (probabily for the first time in my life) the Terms of
Agreement I found that you declare that you're resident in Holland. And on the
FAQ they say that you have to create a BV society before or after getting the
funds..

